# WFB/40k Schedules



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Courtesy of BOLS and Warseers Harry.



> Posted by bigred | Monday, October 06, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds great! Even thought I can't afford any of it!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

hmmm, no space wolves


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Odd that there is no codex annoucements. No Space Wolves, IG, or Necron codicies? Either way, looks like a promising year!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Mmm.. Nice, thinking about a guard army, when I've finished my marines of course :grin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm originally a guard player. Looks like i'll be going back to them now the shitty marine codex has been released. :good:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I'm originally a guard player. Looks like i'll be going back to them now the shitty marine codex has been released. :good:


Well, after using Stormtroopers for my GK's they aren't too bad, although stormtroopers only have Hell guns, but I really want to see what IG are like, any tips?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not really, I havent played Guard in shit edition. I'm just hoping the new codex and unit options make them a little more attractive to tournament players.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, I was hoping that Prince would be out a lot sooner than that.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

> We love to pass on on all the little tidbits we hear and here are some of the latest. We have recieved news that the GW 40k/WFB schedule is shaping up for Q1-Q2 2009 as follows


Well, this isn't the final one, so, there could be more releases, this years its been nearly one a month, this is only 7... So, looks like we could have more marines (space wolves), knowing GW they'll put 2nd wave marines in at the end of 2009, cause its the poster boys.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just found somthing else through google

Yes, the release schedule has changed, but it may still show what is still to come:

WHFB - High Elves (Mar 08 )
W40K - Dark Eldar (Q3 08 )
W40K - Blood Angels (Q3 08)
WHFB - Skaven (Q4 08 )
W40K - Space Wolves (Q1 09)
LOTR - Something related to the Hobbit...
WHFB - Dark Elves (Q2 09)
W40K - CSM (Something other than the main codex. Legion-specific, like SM?)
W40K - Campaign
WHFB - Chaos Dwarfs (Q3 09)
W40K - CSM (Something other than the main codex. Legion-specific, like SM?)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> So, looks like we could have more marines (space wolves), knowing GW they'll put 2nd wave marines in at the end of 2009, cause its the poster boys.


Not sure about that. Bearing in mind that GW usually reserve whole area of the release schedule for around September time to coincide with the UK Games day. I anticipate a race release other than Marines at this time next year, although I wouldn't want to take a guess as to what.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

humakt said:


> Not sure about that. Bearing in mind that GW usually reserve whole area of the release schedule for around September time to coincide with the UK Games day. I anticipate a race release other than Marines at this time next year, although I wouldn't want to take a guess as to what.


Well, according to that release schedule it will be either Necrons or Dark Eldar, but as I've already said, there is only 7 things there, this year there has been at least one release a month, so, it could be somthing entirely different.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a good year! A stormlord/shadowsword (or 3) is just what I need in my armoured company!


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking forward to that Chaos Stuntie release in Q3. I was thinking about getting into the new Chaos Warriors, but with that news I'll have to wait until 2009!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Generic Daemons? Oh please let it be so! Not that I don't love my converted Dryads, but this is something I've wished for since they came out with the Furies. And the Chaos Stunties thing seems interesting, too. Now if only I could afford another army...

[EDIT: Oh, and of course we can't forget about the Russ variants...]


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

im just sick of playing de at a 3rd rule book level and im assuming most nec players are to although our codexs seem to still hold up rather well and are rather deadly


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds good. I'm really looking forward to the New Guard stuff. I want to paint a Valkyrie so bad I can taste it.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye this is pretty good news all round. For the Guardsman in me obviously the new Imp codex is big, although I have to admit it might depend on what are their new plastics as to whether I get the book and plan the army, or run down to the shops on release day with a wad of notes screaming like some half cut fanboi.

But aye, Gretchin are going to make it a happy new year at the very least, and my wife will be happy as well if Dark Eldar do make it next year.



Edit - dang I'm blind today, aye now seeing that the plastic Stormtroopers are listed as a due box, it certainly points towards me acting on the urge of my second option above.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I don't usually traffic in rumors, but I was at a GW store a couple of weeks ago and was looking at the blisterpack of Gretchin. One of the sales clerks -- unasked -- theatrically coughed and said "Someone interested in Gretchin might want to wait until around Christmas time as there might be plastics coming out." 

The only reason I lend this ANY credence whatsoever is that the guy's comments could conceivably have led me NOT to spend money right then. Of course, I bought the two remaining blisterpacks of Gretchin anyway, since they're such cool models.

Still, plastic Gretchin would be nice. Scoring a point with a mob of Gretchins would be highly entertaining!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Plastic Deamon Prince... yummm! Large window of oppurtunity for conversions there!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Just found somthing else through google
> 
> Yes, the release schedule has changed, but it may still show what is still to come:
> 
> ...


That's probably the biggest pile of shit i've ever read. Did you pull that from your wishful thinking?

Novermber is WFB Warriors of Chaos
December has no major release
January is 2nd Wave 40k Orks
February is WFB Lizards
March is the new LotR edition
Going forward you have Guard, Skaven next on the list.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw that doing the rounds on Warseer and Dakka before I came here in march/April, old news I'm reckoning.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I seem to be the only person on here extremely happy about the lizardmen release. I sense a new army and I'm sure I will be gobbling the plastic stegadon's up quicksharp. Yummy.


----------



## Grubgutz (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh goodie. Lesser Daemons. Lemme just open up my pocketbook here and write a check for the exact amount in U.S. monies I will be purchasing of these fine new GW products...
Hrm...I don't exactly remember how to draw a zero. My goodness it's been ever so long.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Guard is one of two 40K armies I have never done.

I suspect I know what I'll be doing next summer.


----------

